# I have an Emotion Atom X Lynx 6 coming



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

So I got what I consider to be an unreal deal on this bike. Has a 720wh battery with a Brose S and a Fox 36 fork. I havent hears anything about them much but it has a 5 year warranty and specs out very nice for what I paid. Now I am trying to sell my wife's Trek Fuel and her fat bike so I can fund her an Ebike too but I am not getting any bites so I am considering putting a Bafang on one of her bikes if none sell. I just worry about problems but I suppose Bafang has been proven by now. I just don't look forward to doing the work since I never have done a kit before.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

What dealer did you get it from? Is the selling price a secret?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got it from Crazy Lenny's Ebikes for $3,000 including freight.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

BH is like a 100 year old company if you didn't know? They used James McLean's help designing that bike: Hall of Fame Nominees - CB Klunkers

It has a 21700 cell battery like the Levo's that use the 700wh battery do and seems like a good price for what you paid for it! Enjoy.

And if you are thinking of a kit for your wife consider the Tongshen TSDZ2. Although not quite as robust if thrashed on as a Bafang if ridden reasonably the proper Torque Assist is the tipping point. recycles in Tennessee has good pricing. For 800 you can get a motor and 12ah 48v battery. Not hard to assemble either.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Big Wheel.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Interesting frame design. It looks like the seat tube attaches to the motor bracket only on one side? Is it bolted or welded? 

Let us know how it rides. The specs are killer for only $3K.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

It will take a little longer for an update. There was a delay on shipping for whatever reason.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bigwheel said:


> BH is like a 100 year old company if you didn't know? They used James McLean's help designing that bike: Hall of Fame Nominees - CB Klunkers
> 
> It has a 21700 cell battery like the Levo's that use the 700wh battery do and seems like a good price for what you paid for it! Enjoy.
> 
> And if you are thinking of a kit for your wife consider the Tongshen TSDZ2. Although not quite as robust if thrashed on as a Bafang if ridden reasonably the proper Torque Assist is the tipping point. recycles in Tennessee has good pricing. For 800 you can get a motor and 12ah 48v battery. Not hard to assemble either.


Althoigh that motor is interesting the place you mentioned is terrible about responding to emails. Still havent heard back yet. I think I will just get her a purpose built ebike.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Got it from Crazy Lenny's Ebikes for $3,000 including freight.


Was it a demo?


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

honkinunit said:


> Interesting frame design. It looks like the seat tube attaches to the motor bracket only on one side? Is it bolted or welded?
> 
> Let us know how it rides. The specs are killer for only $3K.


Its welded at that location.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Cody01 said:


> Althoigh that motor is interesting the place you mentioned is terrible about responding to emails. Still havent heard back yet. I think I will just get her a purpose built ebike.


Agreed they are not good at emailing back but they do get the product out in short order. One of those places that it is best to know what you want and looking for quick shipping and good price. There are you tube videos about how to put one on and it is what it is. I have been very happy with mine and would buy again. DIY is not so much a gamble but figuring out what works best.

Maybe not for you but anyone that wants a kit mid drive to get trying ebiking cheap, yet with the right features, this combo is about the best deal I know of.

48v TSDZ Kits - Re-Cycles E-bikes

https://ebikemarketplace.com/collections/48v-batteries/products/48v-16ah-sea-viper


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya, they do spec out well for the money but I worry about if there is a problem after the sale and if its this hard to contact about purchasing I can only imagine warranty claims. I won't name places but I have contacted a few other places that sell Bafang in the U.S. and to be totally honest I had friendlier and quicker responses from China direct websites.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

So I just charged the battery and tried the bike. Boy is it fun but I am not a fan of how techy it is. It comes with some wristband thing that looks like a fitbit and their site says its to protect the battery but I dont know from what exactly as I dont see anyone else doing this. If I can skip using the wristband I would prefer to. I dont fully understand how everything works and most of their videos are in another language.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

The wristband is used in lieu of the key to get the battery door open. If you have the key you do not need the wristband, AKA an electronic key.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh, ok. So I can leave it at home when on rides then? Very little to do with this bike is in english and I am terrible about reading instructions and doing research. I am more of a do it first and ask questions later kind of guy.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Got it from Crazy Lenny's Ebikes for $3,000 including freight.


Looking at Lenny's web site it says it retails for $5799 how did you get it for $3000 shipped?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Before the 4th their website said 50% off sale so I called them and got a great deal. Honestly I probably would have waited another year to get an ebike but I felt it was a good enough buy to just do it early. I dont understand if the wrist band has a battery? How would it be charged?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

That's a bitcoin' looking bike. Bet it has oodles of torque, too..


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

What is a bitcoin bike? It does have torque. Its easier to forgwt to downshift with all the power that kicks in.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Looks like a great deal, enjoy!


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Did my first real ride today with some single track and oh my was it awesome. Having the motor get you up steep inclines is so nice. The bikes handles super well and I have aton of battery life left after riding like 12 miles. Only issue is the KS dropper started falling down on its own. Bike shop things its a cable alignment issue that I should mess with before giving up on it. Don't know why people so against ebikes. That made me feel like a kid in an amusement park.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Cody01 said:


> Did my first real ride today with some single track and oh my was it awesome. Having the motor get you up steep inclines is so nice. The bikes handles super well and I have aton of battery life left after riding like 12 miles. Only issue is the KS dropper started falling down on its own. Bike shop things its a cable alignment issue that I should mess with before giving up on it. Don't know why people so against ebikes. That made me feel like a kid in an amusement park.


Congratulations on your 1st ebike! I've had my ebike for several months now and every ride is like going to Disneyland! Still get an amazing workout, ride further, longer, explore and just have an amazing time the entire ride!


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I have really enjoying this bike. I took it up moto trail today that climbed about 3,500 in about 5 miles. As I neared the top guys on dirt bikes came along and were in disbelief a bicycle was in their presence. My total ride ended up being about 15 miles and I have unreel armpump from blasting the miles of downhill sections. I may need brake pads soon too. I've gotten the anti ebike bit from numerous asshats but I have getting better workouts in since I've gotten this bike. I go farther, push harder, climb steeper, etc. Its easier to stay motivated because its more fun.


----------



## Gizzygone (Apr 1, 2020)

How are you enjoying the bike a few months in?

Any issues?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Our winters are eather harsh so I've only gotten a xouple hindred miles on it. I am happy with it for the money at the time at will have fun with it for several more years I am sure but the ebikes coming out are so nice this year and with covid19I am sure there are some deals to be had.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gotta another one hooked

Great.

btw Bafangs are easy to install and ultra cheap, if you want to convert. Otherwise we all know the direction your headed.


----------



## Erickuto (May 23, 2020)

I bought the same ebike Atom x lynx 6 from Crazy Lenny's. I've been enjoying riding the bike!! I love the hills when riding on the trails now. Lol..So, my problem with buying online specially from Crazy Lenny's. With owing the bike less than a month. My battery started draining even when not in use. I would charge it. And while off and sitting in my garage. The battery would drain from 100% to 86% within 2 days of sitting. I've contacted Crazy Lenny's through emails and texted the person that sold me three bike. NO RESPONSE BACK!! VERY POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE!! If there's something wrong with your bike. You arte out of luck!! They want me to buy a new battery so I can replace my old defective battery and then they will refund me once the warranty goes through. It bothers me that if I do buy another battery that they will forget about me again since they already have my money. Just a heads up about the store guys!! Great deal, but would have rather pay extra at a local store near me.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Erickuto said:


> I bought the same ebike Atom x lynx 6 from Crazy Lenny's. I've been enjoying riding the bike!! I love the hills when riding on the trails now. Lol..So, my problem with buying online specially from Crazy Lenny's. With owing the bike less than a month. My battery started draining even when not in use. I would charge it. And while off and sitting in my garage. The battery would drain from 100% to 86% within 2 days of sitting. I've contacted Crazy Lenny's through emails and texted the person that sold me three bike. NO RESPONSE BACK!! VERY POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE!! If there's something wrong with your bike. You arte out of luck!! They want me to buy a new battery so I can replace my old defective battery and then they will refund me once the warranty goes through. It bothers me that if I do buy another battery that they will forget about me again since they already have my money. Just a heads up about the store guys!! Great deal, but would have rather pay extra at a local store near me.


File a claim with your credit card company......


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

tom tom said:


> File a claim with your credit card company......


I also just found out that Brose only guarantees the motors for 30 months from the time of manufacturer, and there is a sticker on the motor with that date on it, so if you bought a new old stock bike the warranty on the motor may have already expired....


----------

